# Requirements to move and acquire a business



## darkliahos (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi there,

I am currently in England and considering moving to Malaysia full time after doing a 3 month stint at a computer company there. The owners of the computer store are winding down and are looking to either sell the business or keep it going and have someone they trust to manage all the day to day operations. My family have part ownership of this company, the company is probably worth about 90,000RM

The problem is that the other partners don't really have legal stay in Malaysia and my family have not obtained a visa for investment, the company would require a buy out in order for me to take charge, I do not have the required amount for a "Make Malaysia my second home Visa".

Quite honestly I am clueless on Malaysian immigration and am only looking at this option to see if it is feasible for me to move there to run this business rather than jumping in and probably making a legal mess out of myself. 

Is there a visa that I could acquire legally being a British citizen and move there without proof of a huge amount of funds and assets or would this need to be shown.

Please answer seriously and if there is no way other than the "make Malaysia my second home visa" than please tell me.


----------

